# Our homemade goatie creations



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw everyone else sharing their homemade things, so I wanted to share ours. I've came up with the plans for these and conned my husband into helping, I'm sure he loves it when I get some paper out and draw him my great idea for what to do that day 

New hay feeders, we made 6 of these today
[attachment=4:1v0msw8a]003.JPG[/attachment:1v0msw8a]
grain feeder
[attachment=3:1v0msw8a]feeding.JPG[/attachment:1v0msw8a]
One of our outside sheds
[attachment=2:1v0msw8a]004.JPG[/attachment:1v0msw8a]
[attachment=1:1v0msw8a]006.JPG[/attachment:1v0msw8a]
Our buck "condo"
[attachment=0:1v0msw8a]008.JPG[/attachment:1v0msw8a]


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Those are awesome!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

VERY Nice!
got plans?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

fantastic work....great ideas..... :thumb: :wink:



> got plans?


 :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wanna come build some things for us?! GORGEOUS craft(wo)menship!!! I plan on using the hay feeder ideas!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Those are Awesome. You are so crafty. way to go


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. I was actually thinking about making some things to sell. I'm not sure if there would be a market around here though, not many goat people around. I figured the hay feeders cost us about $8 each, including the screws. You can't buy feeders for that! 
We had a lot of wood laying around the farm here so put some to use, we build 4 stalls inside the barn too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm so...when are ya coming over to build me some


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey !!! Really nice job... you guys do good work!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Absolutely make things to sell! you might as well have extra income right? After all if they don't sell then you have ready made supplies for your own farm. We are planning to construct a few things extra to make a few dollars on, Why not?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice!! My husband made one like your first picture from spare wood lying around also. Your buck condo is adorable too!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! I love taking the stuff I have found around, and making things! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks. I was actually thinking about making some things to sell.


 Your welcome and you should..... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SOooo sooo nice  We'll be making permanent hay racks soon, and I might make some like yours out of scrap pallets! 
That outdoor shed....we really need one of those! Maybe we'll build something like that when we get done with our barn, which will happen as soon as we run into a few nice, warm, dry days!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice...not to mention nice goats


----------

